# Starke Co. Indiana



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

I could help as far as Plymouth, or Maybe Valpo.
I might be needing some help this week-end if I don't get my truck going. [email protected]


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Phishoook,

I sent you a private message, give me a call if you need anything.

John


----------

